# Soap in a Metal Tin



## soapyNL (Oct 3, 2013)

Do any one of You know if I can put cured CP soap in Metal tins. I like to sell it here to locals but I don't know if the soap get a chemical reaction in the Metal tin. Do anybody have experience with Soap in Metal tins.

Thank You,
Shirley


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Evik (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi soapyNL, 

I think once well cured, you can put it in metal, but make sure it is not aluminium (one never knows). I have had one soap in such a metal tin in my purse for good 6 months, and it is so practical when I travel! Nothing happened to it neither to the tin.


----------



## soapyNL (Oct 3, 2013)

Hai Evik,
Thank You for your answer I Will try and see How it reacts in a tin.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## alaskazimm (Oct 4, 2013)

Many shaving soaps and creams are sold in tins without any problems, although I think most of the artisan shaving soap makers use a HP rather than CP.


----------



## soapyNL (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank You for your answer we Will try and see what happens 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Robert (Oct 13, 2013)

Evik said:


> I think once well cured, you can put it in metal, but make sure it is not aluminium (one never knows).


No, one knows.  Cured soap won't even attack Al foil in prolonged contact.  Zinc or copper would be another matter, however.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry about the late reply but I just saw this post. I agree with Evik that once the soap is well cured you could put it in tins. My concern is the possibility of the tin rusting from having wet soap put back into it. I don't know if it would. I'm just wondering since I don't know what metal the tins are made of and how they would hold up over time. It should be fine if the containers are actually made from tin metal since it doesn't rust.

You may already know this but the reason you don't want raw soap to come into contact with aluminum is because lye reacts with aluminum.  The most minor thing which can happen is the aluminum and soap will turn brown or black, it can produce smoke and the worst is it can form hydrogen gas. Hydrogen gas is flammable and can explode when in a closed container. I would have thought it would be safe once the lye had been converted by the fats. However, I'm wrong about that since someone mentioned she had placed cured soap on an aluminum sheet and the bottom of the soap discolored to a grayish shade.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 13, 2013)

I use a stainless steel bowl that I pour my soap into (shaving soap) without any problems.  I expect any 'tin' used by shaving soap suppliers is also stainless....


----------



## Louise Taylor (Jun 3, 2020)

alaskazimm said:


> Many shaving soaps and creams are sold in tins without any problems, although I think most of the artisan shaving soap makers use a HP rather than CP.



I came across this old thread searching for information on using aluminium tins. I have seen a lot of shaving soap sold in little tins. I was going to try making soap and then curing it before putting it in the tin to see what happens. The disadvantage of this method is finding the exact size and shape mould needed to be the right size once cured for the tins.

What difference would HP make to this process? COuld HP go in the tin straight away?


----------



## artemis (Jun 3, 2020)

Louise Taylor said:


> I came across this old thread searching for information on using aluminium tins. I have seen a lot of shaving soap sold in little tins....



A lot of people with experience in this area aren't going to see this question because it is hidden here in this old, inactive thread. You might get more responses and recommendations if you start a new thread. I do not make shave soap, but I have stored soap curls in an Altoids tin before. The soap got DOS and the tin rusted more quickly.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Louise Taylor said:


> I came across this old thread searching for information on using aluminium tins. I have seen a lot of shaving soap sold in little tins. I was going to try making soap and then curing it before putting it in the tin to see what happens. The disadvantage of this method is finding the exact size and shape mould needed to be the right size once cured for the tins.
> 
> What difference would HP make to this process? COuld HP go in the tin straight away?



The poster you quoted hasn't been here since 2013.   You'd be better off to start a new thread as this will likely get lost.


----------

